# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  HTC update (03.08.2017) - 7 NEW HTC model added

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users,* 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   *Software version:* *14.63.1203* *Release date:* *03. Aug. 2017*   *Added new models:*  *Desire 10 LifeStyle* (htc_a56djuhl, htc_a56djdugl) - Direct Unlock / Unlock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / S-OFF / Change CID*Desire 816 Dual Sim* (htc_a5dwgl) - Direct Unlock / Unlock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / S-OFF / Change CID*Desire 650* (htc_a17uhl) - Direct Unlock / Unlock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / S-OFF / Change CID*Desire 826 Dual Sim* (htc_a52dtul) - Direct Unlock / Unlock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / S-OFF / Change CID*Desire 825*  (htc_a56uhl, htc_a56dugl) - Direct Unlock / Unlock Bootloader / Repair IMEI / S-OFF / Change CID  
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*    *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

